# Federausbau DHX 5.0 beim Intense SS



## dantist (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo

so, mein SS Rahmen ist nun schon eine Weile hier bei mir, nur zum Aufbauen bin ich noch nicht gekommen, leider.

Ich wollte nun die Feder wechseln, da die verbaute 400er Feder für mich zu hart ist. Damit ich die Feder rausbekomme muss ich die Buchsen entfernen, da diese breiter als der Innendurchmesser der Feder sind. Hat das schon mal jemand von euch gemacht? Die Buchsen sitzen nämlich verdammt fest. Hab mal im Forum recherchiert und versuchte es mit einer Kombizange und einem Stück Leder dazwischen, damit die Buchsen nicht zerkratzen, doch bis jetzt haben sich diese keinen mm bewegt. An einen Schraubstock bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht gekommen. Hat jemand von euch Intensejüngern noch einen Tipp für mich??

Danke im Voraus

Grüsse
Daniel


----------



## walo (25. Mai 2008)

ich würd auf jedenfall nen schraubstock organisieren.
vorallem, weil das einpressen damit sauber funktioniert.

sorry,hatte ich keine neue idee für dich  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (25. Mai 2008)

Hey walo

kein Problem. Aber auf jeden Fall hattest du einen Hinweis... ;o)


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Mai 2008)

Ich habs mit etwas Kriechoel und Fingerkraft rausgepresst. Ansonsten ist Schraubstock sicher die beste Wahl. Einbau dann wieder mit einer Spur Fett, dann geht das schon. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## dantist (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo

ich bins nochmals. Die Buchsen sitzen immer noch fest - Rohrzange und Schraubstock haben nichts bewirkt. Eine Verständnisfrage habe ich noch, handelt es sich bei den Buchsen um eine durchgehende, einzelne oder zwei Buchsen? (Ich meine jene bei der roten Reboundeinstellschraube).

Besten Dank.


----------



## iNSANE! (27. Mai 2008)

Okay - ich glaube jetzt muessen wir das anders angehen.

1) Der Daempfer hat eine Buchse, die durch das Daempferauge durchgeht.
2) Auf dieser Buchse sitzen auf jeder seite jeweils 2 Spacer, die den Abstand zum Rahmen wahren.

3) Ziehe die Spacer ab - die sind nuur gesteckt und mit kleinen Gummis gesichert
4) Presse die Buchse raus

5) Melde Deinen Erfolg. So schwer ist das nicht. Solltest Du aber elementare Probleme haben empfehle ich Dir das von einem Haendler machen zu lassen.
Das spart Dir evtl. Geld und Aerger.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## THBiker (27. Mai 2008)

ich glaube er meint die Spacer.....die ich allerdings auch als Lagerbuchsen bezeichnet hätte  ...mehr muss er nämlcih nicht demontieren umd die feder zu wechseln!
die halt:






bei mir gingen die auch schwer raus....einen Tipp zur einafchen demontage habe ich leider auch nicht


----------



## bachmayeah (27. Mai 2008)

es gibt genau dort beim socom aber auch eine durchgehende achse/buchse, die man quasi mim gummihammer rauspressen muss.keine ahnung ob das beim ss auch so ist. hab hier in dem bereich noch nichts geschraubt.
wenn es sich um die oben abgebildeten handelt nimmste halt zur not nen ganz dünnen schraubenzieher drückt den drunter und hebelst so vorsichtig die buchse vom dämpfer. eine seite sollte reichen. Ein alter Lappen kann hier vor etwaigen Kratzern schützen.


----------



## THBiker (27. Mai 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> es gibt genau dort beim socom aber auch eine durchgehende achse/buchse, die man quasi mim gummihammer rauspressen muss..



Alles klar  wieder was gelernt!!!


----------



## bachmayeah (27. Mai 2008)

ggf kann er ja mal n foto von besagter stelle machen, damit man dann auch von hier sagen kann um was für ne art von buchse es sich handeln könnte.


----------



## dantist (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo und vielen Dank für alle eure Antworten.

Also es handelt sich nicht um die abgebildeten Spacer, die abzukriegen ist ja ein Kinderspiel. Sondern um die Buchse, die sich darunter befindet und welche mit dem Dämpfer verpresst ist (wahrscheinlich jene, die bachamayeah erwähnt hat). Diese ist ein wenig breiter als die Feder und muss zum Federwechsel entfernt werden. Oder ich bin einfach zu dumm für das...? Ich hoffe, ich kann morgen Abend ein Foto posten. So wie es aussieht, lasse ich es aber so oder so vom Händler machen. Ich hätte nur grundsätzlich gerne gewusst wie es geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (28. Mai 2008)

Immernoch wie bereits mehrfach gesagt: Mit einem Schraubstock - oder etwas Kriechoel und Kraft/Gummihammer.


----------



## walo (1. Juni 2008)

falls das ne durchgehende achse ist, nehmste,wie erwähnt, den schraubstock. 
dann brauchst du ein kurzes stück rohr(oder ähnliches)das im innendurchmesser etwas dicker und im gesamten etwas länger als die achse ist.dieses "rohr" schiebste dann auf eine seite der achse.dann spannste das ganze in den schraubstock und drehst ihn zu.damit drückst du die achse quasi ins rohr. die letzten paar mm,die die achse jetzt noch in deinem dämpfer versenkt ist, bekommst du raus, indem du nen passenden bolzen ansetzt und mit dem schraubstock vollends durchdrückst.
hoffe es ist verständlich beschrieben.
gruss


----------



## dantist (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo Walo

danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. So sollte es wirklich gehen. Aber momentan komme ich nicht an einen Schraubstock. Da ich nächste Woche sowieso zu meinem Dealer gehe, schaue ich das mal mit ihm an. Aber wo ich echt nicht sicher bin, ob es sich um eine durchgehende Achse oder um zwei Stücke handelt. Mal schauen, ob ich bald mehr weiss.


----------

